# أحتاج أمثلة على CNC- Gcode programming أرجو المساعدة



## م.إسراء (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم

أرجو ممن لديه اي أمثلة او مسائل توضيحية لبرامج - G codes CNC
أن يتكرم بطرحها هنا في اقرب وقت

اريد امثلة متقدمة تحوي تطبيقات على كل من 
G14; G22; G73; G77; G79; G87; G83
G41; G42; G43

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فتوح (1 يونيو 2006)

أهلا اسراء
هل ما تطلبينه على ماكينات تشغيل الصاج؟
إذا كان كذلك فإن شاء الله ممكن أساعدك.


----------



## sabry elnmr (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أرجوا ان ما سوف أقدمة يساعديك يا م/ إسراء إن شاء الله 
هديه من تايجر http://www.cncezpro.com/gcodes.cfm
هذا الموقع يقدم أمثله على كل نوع من ال G-code
وإن كان لديكي أفضل أتمني المساعده منك 
وشكرا


----------

